# Coalition backtracking on animal circus ban say CAPS



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nick Clegg's says circus ban is not a priority

No surprise there then

.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

But he's a Tory now. Animal welfare is never a priority for them!!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Time for a second wave of letters to MPs perhaps. Maybe another petition? It's about time this issue was closed once and for all - no excuse for animals in circuses in 2014!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Tory MP Andrew Rosindell blocked the ban, apparently on instruction from the Government whip. What a disgrace! You can contact him here Colette > Andrew Rosindell | Member of Parliament for Romford

This government really hate animals don't they :/


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm getting the feeling that these politicians aren't blood thirsty, they just can't be bothered with animal welfare, it's beneath them, it's not important enough and it's another way they can stick it to those that oppose them


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> I'm getting the feeling that these politicians aren't blood thirsty, they just can't be bothered with animal welfare, it's beneath them, it's not important enough and it's another way they can stick it to those that oppose them


I think we have a mixture of both in the coalition. Theres quite a few out & out blood sport supporters & most of the rest are indifferent to the suffering of animals. :/


----------

